# Banner & Stark (Siamese boys)



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

More Picture spam!

Omg do I love these two boys so much <3


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are so pretty ❤


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

:O What gorgeous boys! I love the colour point ratties. <3


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

aww how cute they look like Breezy my female siameese


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks  

I took like 50 photos and alot of them were just a patch of fur, a blur, a butt lol I didnt get any of Banner on the wood because he kept trying to climb down and I was afraid he was gonna fall lol

Can you tell one is blue point and the other is seal point? Banner is seal, Stark is blue. Will look nicer when Banner finishes molting and doesnt have a blob on his head lol

Siamese are just hands down my favorite <3


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

What is the difference between Siamese and a himi?


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful rats and love their names!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ratloved said:


> What is the difference between Siamese and a himi?


Genetics lol But look wise... it can be impossible to tell an adult Siamese apart from an adult himi.

For the most part Siamese start off with color & their color fades & they develop points, himi start off pure white and get points. So if you saw them as a baby you can tell from that.

For example here is one of my other Siamese boys as a baby and during his first molt









And Banner, one of the boys in the photos looked like this a few weeks ago (He is on the right)









Also my other thread on my Siamese girl Bella- http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?317962-Bella-the-beautiful 
All of that color will fade except for the points.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I know I have asked this before but for some reason the info just doesn't stick. I guess age, lol. Thanks


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gorgeous. One day I'll get a siamese.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have one but she is a rescue. She was young when I adopted her but had her points already. I don't know if she is a Siamese or a himi. She has pink eyes, does this make any difference? Can they both be pink eyed?


----------

